# [Tue 13th Mar 2012] Rodger Stella + Helicopter Sanglante + Cementimental (London, SW9 0TP)



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 8, 2012)

Upset The Rhythm presents...

RODGER STELLA
(Macronympha / OVMN / Hollow Bush etc.)
HELICOPTERE SANGLANTE
 CEMENTIMENTAL
Tuesday 13 March
The Grosvenor, 17 Sidney Road, Stockwell, SW9 0TP
8pm | £7.00 | http://www.wegottickets.com/event/156121

RODGER STELLA is an American noise artist who is most well known for his work with the Pennsylvania noise groups Macronympha and O.V.M.N. (both groups existing as collaborations with Pittsburgh noise impresario Joseph Roemer), as well as the more recent Birmingham, Alabama duo Hollow Bush. He also has a concise and excellent body of solo work that both underlines his immense contribution to all of those groups as well as explores many unknown and strange new directions in sound. Macronympha is known for making antisocial Industrial noise with wide-ranging themes that greatly pushed the thresholds of tolerability in terms of imagery and sound content in the 1990′s American and international noise scene. Sonically the group is similar in construction to Texas’ Black Leather Jesus, making noise from radios, metal junk, tape manipulations, and pure electronic sound. Inspired by the free noise wave of extreme acts like C.C.C.C. and The New Blockaders, the group sought to make loud and ugly noise that was as loud as it was aesthetically provocative. Stella’s contribution to this group was immense, and he is the source of much of their trademark cut-up and multitracked sound (with sounds of all different types coming from the speakers in a ferocity akin to the most violent free jazz music). Stella actually attended film school somewhere around this time, where he learned many tape editing techniques that define the Macronympha sound. There are countless releases by the group, but the finest of them have the unmistakable stamp of Stella’s hand, with layers of rhythmic sound flowing in and out of the crushing walls of noise. Stella himself has for the past several years been releasing many of these original Macronympha releases as cassettes on his own Mother Savage imprint (aka Mutter Wild) alongside the related side-projects of that ensemble.

After a long and storied history in noise, Rodger Stella is both creating some of his greatest work ever, as well as seeing nicely put together re-releases of his most important work over the years. It will be reaching a wider audience than ever. New re-releases from Mikko Aspa’s Industrial Recollections label ensure that the older work will be saved for posterity, and recent releases such as the vinyl version of his collaboration with Kites and the double cassette of remix work issued on Second Layer show an artist with an eye towards tomorrow. Likely, future work will continue in the vein of the precise and extremely composed solo material represented by the Nazot cassette, and even further vistas of unexplored sound will be travelled. Time has shown Rodger Stella to be one of the important artists to emerge from the American underground in the 1990s, and he continues to create futuristic new vistas of sound well into the new millineum.
http://www.discogs.com/artist/Rodger+Stella
http://soundcloud.com/secondlayer/rodger-stella-reich-riley


HELICOPTERE SANGLANTE aka Hendrik Hegray works and lives in Paris. He has published self-made zines for the last ten years (Super Kasher, Télérama, etc.), has worked with publishers like FLTMSTPC and Nieves, and collaborated with artists like Andy Bolus (Evil Moisture), Mehdi Hercberg (Shoboshobo) Kerozen, Jelle Crama and Dennis Tyfus. Hegray co-runs the graphic zine 'Nazi Knife' with Jonas Delaborde since 2006 and plays in many different musical projects, including Helicoptere Sanglante, focussing on tape manipulation, organ poetics and Kaoscillator carnage to carve out a truly absurd yet aggressive sound of his own.
http://www.discogs.com/artist/Helicoptere+Sanglante


CEMENTIMENTAL aka Tim Drage, has spent the last ten years of his life dedicated to circuit bending, harsh noise, aggroshambles and Rough Music in London, you can hear the results across multiple albums here...
http://cementimental.bandcamp.com/

Christopher Tipton
UPSET THE RHYTHM
RECORDS | SHOWS | TOURS
LONDON, UK

www.upsettherhythm.co.uk


----------

